# 5th wheels



## gds (May 22, 2004)

My experience with RVâ€™s is very limited, Iâ€™ve owned a Jayco tt for ten years and have been very happy with it, but itâ€™s now time to replace it and Iâ€™m thinking about a used 5th wheel. Iâ€™m not going to ask whatâ€™s the best, but which ones should I absolutely stay away from.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

This is a big subject. Generally stay away from anything advertised as "LITE". But that depends. If you are on the road a lot a lite trailer will need repairs, but short trips or just sitting might be OK. 
We have a Montana High Country advertised as light. No big issues but we don't use it much. It's our 5th RV. if I was buying new now I would look at Grand Design. Same crappy construction as everyone else but better customer service. There is always DRV 5th wheels.


----------



## bell536 (Mar 27, 2019)

redexpress said:


> This is a big subject. Generally stay away from anything advertised as "LITE". But that depends. If you are on the road a lot a lite trailer will need repairs, but short trips or just sitting might be OK.
> We have a Montana High Country advertised as light. No big issues but we don't use it much. It's our 5th RV. if I was buying new now I would look at Grand Design. Same crappy construction as everyone else but better customer service. There is always DRV 5th wheels.


I have a 2019 Grand Design Reflection 311 BH and I agree, we've had a few issues just like any other brand does. Customer service has been pretty good though


----------

